# Abyssinian leos



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i got this email from ron tremper and it says about a new morph called Abyssinian. now abyssinian cats are deep brown, has anyone else heard the whispers? has anyone got a pic?

below is the email from ron tremper

Hi Everyone,

Our 2008 grow-outs are now reaching the 6" (14 grams or more) size for selling, so
I will be posting many top geckos during the next weeks of July for all customers - USA and overseas.

There will be the first Albino Emerine Enigmas, Albino Diablo Blanco Enigmas, Snow Enigmas, Raptor
Enigmas, a new "morph enhancer" I call Abyssinian (= "Abs"), as well as, Abyssinian Enigmas, flourescent tangerine patternless Albino Emerines, Emerines, Diablo Blancos, Raptors, and many many more.

We can hand deliver herps to the big Daytona Expo in August, and I will be at the September Hamm, Germany show in person. 

We also do many snakes and our new colubrid page is under construction at
www.leopardgecko.com/snakes.html. We can delivered non CITES snakes to Hamm, also.

"Super Raptor" (www.leopardgecko.com/superraptror.html) results: 15 test breedings show that this
unique male produces all snows. So the best I can say is that this is a Patternless Mack Super
Snow Tremper Albino. (the patternless gene is from my raptor line) I have not been able to duplicate
this new morph to the level I wanted, so no release will occur this month until further work can be
done.

Good luck with your breedings,
Ron & Marilyn Tremper
www.leopardgecko.com
"More Than Geckos"


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

enhances in what way. brown doesn't seem like much of an enhancement. so does it act like bloodred/diffused does in corn snakes ?

so is it a simple recessive gene responsible or a dominant or co-dom 'morph' ? 

I've heard about attempts to make a dark Leopard Gecko black all over possibly something to do with mack snows.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i can't find any info on what the Abyssinian morph enhancer is, i took a guess that it may be a brown phaze that can be combined with other morphs, but i thought maybe diablo knew about it already, seeing as he deals direct with ron tremper, i'd be glad to hear if anyone else has heard different


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

All will be revealed shortly. So hang onto your chairs.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I associate Abyssinian cats with having VERY fine tabby ticking - which would translate to leopard geckos as very fine spotting - like the "freckled" morph.

Granted, until I see it...


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

so is it worth hangin onto our chairs then? and what about the tremper emeralds? bet they're awesom too


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Unfortunately I'm less than impressed by the Emeralds as a whole. They just ... aren't green. If someone says "emerald" I expect the colour of grass, not a slight yellowish-olive wash.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i looked at the emeralds on my computer and didn't think much of them, but i looked again using my phone on the internet and they look great, realy green, it must have been my monitor that made them just look olive, albino should get rid of the dark undertone shouldn't it, i would like to see them in the flesh,


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

I personally don't like the emeralds but they are green have seen them in the flesh they are a morph to be appreciated in person and not on a computer screen. 

How ever the new morph of enigma is one of a kind well what do you expect Its Ron lol.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Emeralds are lubbly 

Quite liking the white sided emerines too - Chrismtas pressie foe me Diablo hint hint ehehe


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Emeralds are lubbly
> 
> Quite liking the white sided emerines too - Chrismtas pressie foe me Diablo hint hint ehehe


I thought you wanted a Rainbow Brit  I'll have something for you by the end of the season.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Emerald rainbow sounds scrummy lol

See my biggest problem is I don't like red eyed anythings and snake eyes always look a bit brain damaged to me lmao

A nice pure white leo with pure black eyes would suit me


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I personally don't like the emeralds but they are green have seen them in the flesh they are a morph to be appreciated in person and not on a computer screen.
> 
> How ever the new morph of enigma is one of a kind well what do you expect Its Ron lol.


It must REALLY be a computer monitor problem, then, because of the animals on his site listed as Emeralds and Emerines, I see maybe two I would call "greenish orange" (not "green") and the rest just look like (very nice) Tangerines. 

The thing that concerns me is that he says two contradictory things.

First he says that the gene for Emerald works like the gene for Tangerine (which is selectively bred - it's not an on-off switch, you breed a tangerine to a normal and you'll get intermediate-looking animals) ... then he later lists animals that are "het for Emerald".

It just smacks a bit of what happened when the first "het giants" were sold.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

how about these;

http://www.livingartgeckos.com/galeria_livingartgeckos/DSCF2832.jpg

black pearl leopard geckos


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Emerald rainbow sounds scrummy lol
> 
> See my biggest problem is I don't like red eyed anythings and snake eyes always look a bit brain damaged to me lmao
> 
> A nice pure white leo with pure black eyes would suit me


i'd like a pure white gecko with blue eyes


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> It must REALLY be a computer monitor problem, then, because of the animals on his site listed as Emeralds and Emerines, I see maybe two I would call "greenish orange" (not "green") and the rest just look like (very nice) Tangerines.
> 
> The thing that concerns me is that he says two contradictory things.
> 
> ...


Thats the only problem with genetics you don't understand them fully until or tests have been done. I might even be tempted to bring some emerines over but unsure at the moment because they don't tickle my taste buds lol.


----------



## geckogarage (Jul 6, 2008)

just had a look for these abyssinian leos and found this on trempers site
http://www.leopardgecko.com/abs.html
they don't look "all that" to me lol


----------



## geckogarage (Jul 6, 2008)

shame diablo's banned again, would have liked to hear his comments on the release, maybe faith might voice her oppinion on them


----------



## geckogarage (Jul 6, 2008)

ok i read it propperly now and realised they are tremper albinos with almost black markings, a bit like enigma works with bells, could be the next big thing here people, get your credit cards ready lol


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

geckogarage said:


> just had a look for these abyssinian leos and found this on trempers site
> http://www.leopardgecko.com/abs.html
> they don't look "all that" to me lol


Can I just ask where you managed to get the Link from as it was only sent out to 4 people myself being one of those. 

 btw I'm not banned  

I do like them an eye opener indeed.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Hmmm, the genetics doesn't seem quite right to me.

Het Abyssinians for sale, that look a little different to normals... makes it sound codominant to Normal.
Cross an Abyssinian to an Abyssinian, get all Abyssinians. Makes it sound recessive to Normal, or homozygous codominant.
Cross an Abyssinian to a Tremper Albino, get all Abyssinians het Tremper Albino. Makes it sound dominant and allelic to Tremper Albino, if you don't get ANY non-Abyssinian offspring out of that pairing.... unless all his Tremper Albino animals are carriers of the Abyssinian trait and he's really hit the odds lucky, many many times over.

But if Abyssinian and Tremper Albino are allelic (i.e. het for Albino and het for Abyssinian = visual Abyssinian) ... how can you have a het Abyssinian, het Tremper Albino that is NOT an Abyssinian?


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Hmmm, the genetics doesn't seem quite right to me.
> 
> Het Abyssinians for sale, that look a little different to normals... makes it sound codominant to Normal.
> Cross an Abyssinian to an Abyssinian, get all Abyssinians. Makes it sound recessive to Normal, or homozygous codominant.
> ...


Guess its another mystery from RT


----------



## geckogarage (Jul 6, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Can I just ask where you managed to get the Link from as it was only sent out to 4 people myself being one of those.
> 
> btw I'm not banned
> 
> I do like them an eye opener indeed.


 
you're not the only one with contacts mate lol
its a world wide comunity these days, i'll pm you


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

geckogarage said:


> you're not the only one with contacts mate lol
> its a world wide comunity these days, i'll pm you


No one asked about your contacts I just asked where you obtained the link from. Because its not open for public release yet


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

The Abby link is on his front page now
I Dont think anyone is blabbing out of turn -)
http://www.leopardgecko.com/leopardgeckos.html


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

hogboy said:


> The Abby link is on his front page now
> I Dont think anyone is blabbing out of turn -)
> leopardgecko.com


Thats ok then. I know Ron was updating the site and that but when who knows lol  

If anyone wants to order any Abs then let me know  Orders for September can now be taken but full payment required asap.


----------



## geckogarage (Jul 6, 2008)

Diablo said:


> No one asked about your contacts


don't be like that mate


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Do you breed leos Geckogarage?


----------



## geckogarage (Jul 6, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Do you breed leos Geckogarage?


yup :mf_dribble:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Guess its another mystery from RT


IMO it's not that much of a mystery.Agnore the body pattern as that just typical eclipse line leo body pattern.It's just the eye it's looks to be a new eye trait (paradox albino eye vaining).A non albino leo with red eye vaining black pupil.Tremper's done it again labled them as a whole when it's just one genetic new trait :bash: .DIABLO why do we need to get in touch if we want one there from RAPTOR/eclipse ancestory we may/you may already have one or two :Na_Na_Na_Na: people check you eclipse :2thumb: .


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

gazz said:


> IMO it's not that much of a mystery.Agnore the body pattern as that just typical eclipse line leo body pattern.It's just the eye it's looks to be a new eye trait (paradox albino eye vaining).A non albino leo with red eye vaining black pupil.Tremper's done it again labled them as a whole when it's just one genetic new trait :bash: .DIABLO why do we need to get in touch if we want one there from RAPTOR/eclipse ancestory we may/you may already have one or two :Na_Na_Na_Na: people check you eclipse :2thumb: .


Lol Gazz  Its true we could already have the unlockers


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yup, you're looking for the animals with white noses and pale eyes.

But I still say, if he states you get 100% Abyssinians when breeding to a Tremper albino, and 100% het Abyssinians (which look slightly different to normal, thus probably codom trait) when breeding to a normal... then it should not be possible to produce an animal that is het Abyssinian AND het Tremper Albino, any more than it is possible to produce a normal-looking corn snake that is het Amelanistic and het Ultra.


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Old morph re-packaged and sold for a stupid amount of money IMO!
We've got an Abys, had one for over a year now!!!:lol2: (Eclipse)


----------



## snd geckos (Oct 13, 2007)

boywonder said:


> i looked at the emeralds on my computer and didn't think much of them, but i looked again using my phone on the internet and they look great, realy green, it must have been my monitor that made them just look olive, albino should get rid of the dark undertone shouldn't it, i would like to see them in the flesh,


emeralds dont show there green much untill they reach around a year in age my emerald male was nothing special as a baby but looks stunning now he has really changed better looking than the Abyssinian morphs


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

PSGeckos said:


> Old morph re-packaged and sold for a stupid amount of money IMO!
> We've got an Abys, had one for over a year now!!!:lol2: (Eclipse)


Agree 100% i think the red iris vaining is just another trait of the eclipse gene.Like the white washed nose so IMO no such thing as a Aby's only eclipse.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

TOO MANY MORPHS

Its getting rediculous.

Eventually every single one will end up looking the same. Probably clay brown like plasticene!
:lol2:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

snd geckos said:


> emeralds dont show there green much untill they reach around a year in age my emerald male was nothing special as a baby but looks stunning now he has really changed better looking than the Abyssinian morphs


i'd love to see a pic of your emerald mate, what have you bred him too this season?


----------

